# GOPreload [sys-apps/preload][systemd][systemctl]

## chrootman

Hola, instalé GOPreload y no sabía como habilitar el servicio en systemd, no me funciona como en archlinux, así que esto fue lo que hice, por si a alguien le sirve.

```
# emerge --ask sys-apps/preload

# systemctl daemon-reload
```

https://github.com/kokoko3k/gopreload/issues/3

https://unixgan.blogspot.com/2011/09/maximizing-performance.html

https://github.com/kokoko3k/gopreload/issues/3

```
cd /tmp && git clone https://github.com/kokoko3k/gopreload.git

cd gopreload/usr/share/gopreload/fmlock.source/ && ./compile.sh

$ sudo -s

mkdir -p /usr/share/gopreload/bin/

cp /tmp/gopreload/usr/share/gopreload/fmlock.source/fmlock.gopreload /usr/share/gopreload/bin/

cp /tmp/gopreload/* / -av

rm  -R /usr/share/gopreload/fmlock.source/

chown user /usr/share/gopreload/enabled /usr/share/gopreload/disabled

$ /usr/share/gopreload/bin/Prepare.sh firefox

Detecting opened files...

Press [ENTER] when you're done

Detection completed, parsing file list...

Done with parsing, backtracing symbolic links...

sort: cannot read: /tmp/_LiNkS_.1000.txt: No such file or directory

 

/usr/share/gopreload/enabled/firefox.1000.openfiles-0MB.txt compiled.

systemctl enable gopreload<-no me funciona

$ systemctl status gopreload

● gopreload.service - gopreload: Preloads files needed for given programs.

     Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/gopreload.service; enabled; vendor>

     Active: inactive (dead)

lines 1-3/3 (END)

$ /usr/share/gopreload/bin/Prepare.sh google-chrome-stable

Detecting opened files...

Press [ENTER] when you're done

Detection completed, parsing file list...

Done with parsing, backtracing symbolic links...

sort: cannot read: /tmp/_LiNkS_.1000.txt: No such file or directory

 

/usr/share/gopreload/enabled/google-chrome-stable.1000.openfiles-0MB.txt compile

$ /usr/share/gopreload/bin/Prepare.sh timeshift

Detecting opened files...

Press [ENTER] when you're done

Detection completed, parsing file list...

Done with parsing, backtracing symbolic links...

sort: cannot read: /tmp/_LiNkS_.1000.txt: No such file or directory

 

/usr/share/gopreload/enabled/timeshift.1000.openfiles-0MB.txt compiled.

# nano /usr/share/gopreload/enabled/

.keep

firefox.1000.openfiles-0MB.txt

google-chrome-stable.1000.openfiles-0MB.txt

timeshift.1000.openfiles-0MB.txt

$ /usr/share/gopreload/bin/Prepare.sh standard-notes

Detecting opened files...

Press [ENTER] when you're done

Detection completed, parsing file list...

Done with parsing, backtracing symbolic links...

sort: cannot read: /tmp/_LiNkS_.1000.txt: No such file or directory

 

/usr/share/gopreload/enabled/standard-notes.1000.openfiles-0MB.txt compiled.
```

----------

